# Stuffy nose?



## mom2one

I've noticed a lot of other women with the same symptom. I've had a stuffy nose with no sore throat, sneezing etc, for about a week. Is this a common occurance in early pregnancy? I've had LOTS of cramping though, almost every day since ovulation, which is very unusual for me unless right before AF. I'm worried AF will show. Is that a common symptom as well, or am I just going wacko!?


----------



## Praying4O

omfg no way!! lol me too! i thought i was getting a cold, maybe coincidence? lol


----------



## legs333

Hi there! What dpo are you? 
I've heard that a stuffy or runny nose (or cold like symptoms) can be a sign of pregnancy ~ but I can't say for sure! :( 
I've got my FX for you! :)


----------



## mom2one

I'm either 15 or 19 DPO tomorrow. (My cycles are completely irregular and I don't use OPK's, I'm only going by what I believe to have been Ovulation Bleeding.)


----------



## Aurora CHK

Me three! I have been trying to look through threads to see if those ladies with stuffy noses AND continuous post-ov cramping turn out to be the ones with BFPs or not, but I'm having no luck finding any now I am looking! 

Maybe its just that having stuffy noses is a very common thing eg usually 1/4 people will have it, and usually wouldnt much notice but we are obsessing over any potential symptom?? Fingers and toes crossed for us though! I am testing tomorrow so I'll let you know my outcome!!


----------



## mom2one

I have a doc appt tomorrow, I was going to ask them to do a test as well. I'll let you all know! I have been symptom spotting like crazy, I really think I am so I hope I'm not in for a disappointment!


----------



## domesticdiva

I had a stuffy nose with all 4 of my pregnancies, body is creating more mucous...

Also cramping, totally normal, that was my number 1 sign everytime, that is what always made me test. I rembember with my first pregnancy thinking for sure AF would be coming and early based on those feelings but nope was pregnant So with my second, third and fourth I KNEW as soon as I felt those cramps.

So there is hope, lots of baby dust your way. I am hoping for a bfp late next week & am starting to cramp & hope they stay as it's a good sign for me. Fingerscrossed..


----------



## bdawn8403

Interesting. The day before I may have O (not sure which day) I started sneezing a lot. I don't have allergies so not that. Sneezing continued for a few days, had a runny nose and stuffy nose off and on. One day for a couple of hours I had a scratchy throat. I didn't take anything to get rid of this and its gone ? I now have a really bad UTI at 5-8dpo so fingers crossed. I had one in June/July when pregnant.


----------



## Praying4O

hmmm, we MAY be onto something here ladies!!!


----------



## Praying4O

https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=72 

just found this :)


----------



## mom2one

Interesting! I can't wait to see, I was thinking about going to the hospital and asking for a quantitive hcg.. you know.. just cuz I'm THAT addicted. Ugh lol


----------



## wifey1988

a lot of people dont know, most of those with allergies are unaware and its usually worse in fall, not spring. if you are preggers it lowers ur immune system just at first so it could be that too! i guess this is why i do the opposite of symptom spot lol no expectations no disappointments


----------



## inpghttc

ME TOO! I am fine during the day but last night while I was sleeping, I kept waking up with a tsuffy nose and stuff in my throat that I couldn't clear...hope it's a sign for us all!


----------



## Praying4O

hopefully our stuffy noses is a good sign lol. i thought it was allergies i didnt kno that was even a symptom until now


----------



## mom2one

Mine started last Thursday, which was either 7 or 11 DPO. I thought I felt a bit of a sore throat as well but it turns out it is strictly a stuffy nose. Absolutely NO other cold or flu symptoms. It's lasted continuosly since then. Soo weird :S


----------



## Praying4O

mom2one said:


> Mine started last Thursday, which was either 7 or 11 DPO. I thought I felt a bit of a sore throat as well but it turns out it is strictly a stuffy nose. Absolutely NO other cold or flu symptoms. It's lasted continuosly since then. Soo weird :S

Thats how mine is and its on and off. sneezing alot but its ONLY my nose.


----------



## bdawn8403

wifey1988 said:


> a lot of people dont know, most of those with allergies are unaware and its usually worse in fall, not spring. if you are preggers it lowers ur immune system just at first so it could be that too! i guess this is why i do the opposite of symptom spot lol no expectations no disappointments

Not symptom spotting is definitely a good idea and I have been very good this cycle. Yes I know whats going on so I keep track of it and check but don't say "oh well then I am pregnant cause so and so happened". I sort of did that last time, however, this time my symptoms are a little more of the promising ones but again, I'm like, I have a 50/50 chance.

As for the allergies, I am about 99.9% sure I don't have them. I have never had this issue until now, I guess its possible to later develop them ? I don't know and if so could be that but again I still have a 50/50 shot :haha:


----------



## mom2one

Well I just took a FRER and got a BFN. I have to be at least 15 DPO so I think I'm out. I'll probably try again tomorrow with FMU but it's not looking good girls :(


----------



## Praying4O

mom2one said:


> Well I just took a FRER and got a BFN. I have to be at least 15 DPO so I think I'm out. I'll probably try again tomorrow with FMU but it's not looking good girls :(

you gotta do it with ur FIRST PEE of the day!! :thumbup: fingers crossed for u! the first time i was preggers i showed bfn on a test until i was 2 months! but then it didnt stick so :/


----------



## Gitlost80

Stuffy nose was my most annoying pregnancy symptom! I had it with my 2nd son and it didnt go away till he was born. My biggest early signs were stuffy nose, feeling super aggravated for no reason(happened within days of conception), and excessive saliva in my mouth.


----------



## legs333

I've had a runny or stuff nose for the last 3 days but no other cold symptoms. I'm 14 dpo today and got a faint positive with the third wee of the morning (wasn't going to test until tomorrow but caved :blush:). Then another faint positive after 4 hours of holding my wee! I will be retesting tomorrow with fmu but I just wanted to say it does seem to be a symptom! And remember you aren't out til the witch shows! :af:
FX for everyone!!!


----------



## mommylove

Hi Ladies! 

I am also Having the cold symptoms!!!! And it's concerning me because i RARELY ever catch the cold/flu! I hope this is it for us!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Well, I'm out so it wasn't a symptom for me after all. Sounding good for Legs333 though!! Good luck to all!


----------



## snowflakes120

Hmmm. I had a stuffy nose last night and told my husband that I would be pissed if my co-worker gave me the flu that she had last week. Making me think now....


----------



## wendyk1

legs333 said:


> I've had a runny or stuff nose for the last 3 days but no other cold symptoms. I'm 14 dpo today and got a faint positive with the third wee of the morning (wasn't going to test until tomorrow but caved :blush:). Then another faint positive after 4 hours of holding my wee! I will be retesting tomorrow with fmu but I just wanted to say it does seem to be a symptom! And remember you aren't out til the witch shows! :af:
> FX for everyone!!!

Yeehaw legs333!!! :happydance::happydance:
Keep us posted, but a line is a line!!


----------



## wendyk1

Ladies, I am in the same boat!! 6 dpo and a stuffy nose! I had a little bit of a scratchy throat yesterday, but it is pretty much my nose, and that's it. I have allergies but I can tell it is not from that:)

Hope we all get our BFP's!!!

:happydance:


----------



## snowflakes120

Check this out ladies: https://www.countdowntopregnancy.com/early-pregnancy-symptoms/symptom-chart.php?symptomid=72


----------



## x Helen x

It could very well be a symptom! On the other hand it does sound a lot like hay fever, I am suffering with it terribly at the moment, blocked nose and can't stop sneezing. You can develop hay fever at any age, so even if you have never suffered with it before it's still possible.

Fingers crossed you all get your :bfp: s! I am going to try not to symptom spot this month as I had so many convincing symptoms last month that I was so sure I would get my bfp, I was devastated when AF came :cry: 

:dust: to you all!


----------



## Aurora CHK

x Helen x said:


> I am going to try not to symptom spot this month as I had so many convincing symptoms last month that I was so sure I would get my bfp, I was devastated when AF came :cry:

Me too, I cannot believe I got AF as normal when I had felt so different... :nope:


----------



## Chatnoir

Hey ladies. I'm off work today as have blocked nose, and chesty cough... Right in the middle of my tww so don't really want to take any medication... Not really thinking I will get a bfp as we were told last month we will prob need ivf....can't help but hope though ;)


----------



## x Helen x

Chatnoir... my friend was told that she would never conceive naturally and when she went for first round of IVF they discovered she was already pregnant! She has just given birth to a healthy, happy little boy. There is always hope!


----------



## legs333

Update - We confirmed I'm in fact pregnant but the doc doesn't think it will stick :cry: I had a blood test on Tuesday at 4+2 and hCG was only 31 which is pretty low (explains the faint positive though) :( I'm heading back in for another blood test today. I have my FX the levels are rising (although part of me is resolved to the fact that they aren't as I have been spotting for 6 days now...)

I do still have either a stuffy or runny nose - it switches minute to minute. 

Anyhoo - I will keep y'all updated on my situation 

I have all my crossables crossed that you lovely ladies get your :bfp: soon!!


----------



## Praying4O

legs333 said:


> update - we confirmed i'm in fact pregnant but the doc doesn't think it will stick :cry: I had a blood test on tuesday at 4+2 and hcg was only 31 which is pretty low (explains the faint positive though) :( i'm heading back in for another blood test today. I have my fx the levels are rising (although part of me is resolved to the fact that they aren't as i have been spotting for 6 days now...)
> 
> i do still have either a stuffy or runny nose - it switches minute to minute.
> 
> Anyhoo - i will keep y'all updated on my situation
> 
> i have all my crossables crossed that you lovely ladies get your :bfp: Soon!!

good luck honey!!


----------



## babycrazy11

:dust:ladies.. I have to add to the long list here! I have been searching this forever... I am about 6dpo and have had a wicked stuffy nose since yesterday. Really interested to see who's getting bfp's here??? Hope this is a good sign!! :dust: :dust:


----------



## Aurora CHK

legs333 said:


> Update - We confirmed I'm in fact pregnant but the doc doesn't think it will stick :cry: I had a blood test on Tuesday at 4+2 and hCG was only 31 which is pretty low (explains the faint positive though) :( I'm heading back in for another blood test today. I have my FX the levels are rising (although part of me is resolved to the fact that they aren't as I have been spotting for 6 days now...)
> 
> I do still have either a stuffy or runny nose - it switches minute to minute.
> 
> Anyhoo - I will keep y'all updated on my situation
> 
> I have all my crossables crossed that you lovely ladies get your :bfp: soon!!


:hug::flow::flow::hug:


----------



## Jessicab22

I have had cold like symptoms and a stuffy nose for 2 days now, im 8dpo, hope it's a good sign :thumbup:


----------



## Praying4O

well it was a sign for me!!! i got my BFP this am!!!!


----------



## Aurora CHK

Praying4O said:


> well it was a sign for me!!! i got my BFP this am!!!!

:happydance: :happydance: :happydance:

C O N G R A T U L A T I O N S


----------



## legs333

Praying4O said:


> well it was a sign for me!!! i got my BFP this am!!!!

Yay!! :happydance: Congrats! Happy and healthy 9 months to you!!


----------



## domesticdiva

legs333 said:



> Update - We confirmed I'm in fact pregnant but the doc doesn't think it will stick :cry: I had a blood test on Tuesday at 4+2 and hCG was only 31 which is pretty low (explains the faint positive though) :( I'm heading back in for another blood test today. I have my FX the levels are rising (although part of me is resolved to the fact that they aren't as I have been spotting for 6 days now...)
> 
> I do still have either a stuffy or runny nose - it switches minute to minute.
> 
> Anyhoo - I will keep y'all updated on my situation
> 
> I have all my crossables crossed that you lovely ladies get your :bfp: soon!!

hoping for the best at your next blood test! GL!


----------



## tmr1234

I get a stuffy nose every month from o day till af comes dose my head in coz of bbt but at lest it is a sign that i ov'd


----------



## legs333

Praying4O said:


> legs333 said:
> 
> 
> update - we confirmed i'm in fact pregnant but the doc doesn't think it will stick :cry: I had a blood test on tuesday at 4+2 and hcg was only 31 which is pretty low (explains the faint positive though) :( i'm heading back in for another blood test today. I have my fx the levels are rising (although part of me is resolved to the fact that they aren't as i have been spotting for 6 days now...)
> 
> i do still have either a stuffy or runny nose - it switches minute to minute.
> 
> Anyhoo - i will keep y'all updated on my situation
> 
> i have all my crossables crossed that you lovely ladies get your :bfp: Soon!!
> 
> good luck honey!!Click to expand...

I just noticed your siggy - the prediction about October was right!! :happydance: That is awesome!!


----------



## Hopefulagain

I started to get a stuffy nose two days ago at 7dpo but now at 9do it has turned into a stuffy/ runny nose with sneezing. Considering that I had to sleep with tissue stuffed in my left nostril last night AND I got a BFN this morning using fmu with a First Response hpt, I've concluded that I simply have a cold. :(


----------



## snowflakes120

Must have been a slight symptom for me - got my BFP this AM!


----------



## Sunnie1984

I'm due af on 12 October.

I've had a runny/stuffy nose for the last week along with excess saliva (very unattractive!) 

Trying not to test until at least 20th October as it's my first month ttc and off the pill so not sure of cycle and didn't start opk or bbt until cd18 so no idea if o'd as all opk negative and bbt all over the show! 

Fingers crossed girls especially legs333, I'll be thinking of you xxx


----------



## Jessicab22

mom2one said:


> I've noticed a lot of other women with the same symptom. I've had a stuffy nose with no sore throat, sneezing etc, for about a week. Is this a common occurance in early pregnancy? I've had LOTS of cramping though, almost every day since ovulation, which is very unusual for me unless right before AF. I'm worried AF will show. Is that a common symptom as well, or am I just going wacko!?

Exactly same as my symptoms and I just got my BFP :) fx'd xx


----------



## Hopefulagain

Yeah...Congratulations to all you ladies who got your BFP!!!! I am hoping to soon follow next week. :)


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I'm on 6dpo and have had a stuffy nose the last 3 days.

Congrats ladies with the BFPs! Quite a few in this thread, it's nice to see.

:flower:


----------



## Praying4O

well i got my BFP ladies!! keep getting them too!! good luck to everyone else w stuffy noeses!!! i still have one!!!


----------



## saitiffeh

:happydance: CONGRATS on your BFP! :happydance:

I've been stuffy lately too, but it's October in Canada so I can't get my hopes up too much :wacko::wacko:


----------



## legs333

snowflakes120 said:


> Must have been a slight symptom for me - got my BFP this AM!

Congrats!! :happydance: Happy and healthy 9 months to you!


----------



## legs333

:hi: Hope everyone is doing well! Congrats on all the BFP and FX for the ladies still waiting to test! 
Update on me - blood test came back and the hCG level went up :happydance: but didn't double as hoped :cry: (see my siggy for numbers) 
DH and I are still only causiously excited - haven't told anyone about being preggers - not even parents. 
I have another draw today and FX it has gone way up!!


----------



## momto2grls

legs333 said:


> :hi: Hope everyone is doing well! Congrats on all the BFP and FX for the ladies still waiting to test!
> Update on me - blood test came back and the hCG level went up :happydance: but didn't double as hoped :cry: (see my siggy for numbers)
> DH and I are still only causiously excited - haven't told anyone about being preggers - not even parents.
> I have another draw today and FX it has gone way up!!

Oh good luck with this!! FX'd for you and keep us posted!:thumbup:


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

Legs333, glad to see your HCG levels have gone up! Thinking of you.


----------



## c1403

Hi Ladies

Im 7dpo (roughly) and every morning for past 5 day or so i have been sneezing, stuffy nose like a cold is coming then feel fine.
Also keep getting a sicky feeling but thought it would be too early for that.
Testing sunday...fingers crossed

:dust:


----------



## Praying4O

my stuffy nose is still here!! and ive had 5+ BFPs!!! i read up on it and i guess its from your body producing more mucus, just wait, my CM is ridiculous!!! lol


----------



## Hopefulagain

Well..I started spotting today so I am out for this cycle. Good luck to the rest of you ladies! :)


----------



## Praying4O

it could be implantation, what dpo are u?


----------



## Hopefulagain

I am 11 dpo, but for the past few months I have spotted before af arrived. :(


----------



## rainbows_x

Just found this - I am 3 days late now and have had a snuffy nose, kept sneezing yesterday, hopefully it's a sign!


----------



## Deanna26

Im 8dpo and have had a runny nose the last two days, producing lots of bogeys (sorry tmi!) and this morning i havent stopped sneezing. When I was pregnant with my son I got loads of colds and flu so I'm hoping it's a sign!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

I sneezed a few times this morning and my nose is still stuffy but I'm not sick at all... 

On the other hand, I had a bit of spotting yesterday (7dpo) that I am not very hopeful about. :cry:


----------



## MagicalLeigh

Oh me! I've been getting a stuffy nose and sneezing for a couple days. It feels like I'm getting a cold and I was worried that all my symptoms are just the beginning of a sickness, I will keep holding out hope!


----------



## legs333

LilFooshFoosh said:


> I sneezed a few times this morning and my nose is still stuffy but I'm not sick at all...
> 
> On the other hand, I had a bit of spotting yesterday (7dpo) that I am not very hopeful about. :cry:

Could be implantation bleeding ?! :af: FX for you!!


----------



## legs333

momto2grls said:


> legs333 said:
> 
> 
> :hi: Hope everyone is doing well! Congrats on all the BFP and FX for the ladies still waiting to test!
> Update on me - blood test came back and the hCG level went up :happydance: but didn't double as hoped :cry: (see my siggy for numbers)
> DH and I are still only causiously excited - haven't told anyone about being preggers - not even parents.
> I have another draw today and FX it has gone way up!!
> 
> Oh good luck with this!! FX'd for you and keep us posted!:thumbup:Click to expand...

Thank you! :) 
We got good news this morning - our hGC level at 5+1 was 129!! Still pretty low but it's going in the right direction! :happydance: We still aren't going to tell anyone until after our first scan! But now we have some serious hope this may stick!! Still have our FX! :)
Oh and my nose is still either stuffy or runny -it's still changing moment to moment!

FX for the ladies still waiting to test!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

That's exciting legs! I hope it is a sticky bean too. :flower:


----------



## Hopefulagain

AF arrived today. :( Baby dust to everyone else with a stuffy nose. Now I know that I have something else to get excited about in the future.


----------



## saitiffeh

Hopefulagain said:


> AF arrived today. :( Baby dust to everyone else with a stuffy nose. Now I know that I have something else to get excited about in the future.

Awww <3 Hopefully next month is it for us!!


----------



## Praying4O

BABY DUST TO all the ladies who got their AF!!


----------



## LilFooshFoosh

AF got me this morning, not a sign for me I guess. Good luck ladies!


----------

